# The men in my life love beer soap.  Fragrance suggestions?



## NancyRogers (Feb 11, 2011)

I made a batch of beer soap to give as Christmas gifts and the men have gone nuts over it.  My hubby actually pouted when I told him he was using the last bar.  I scented that one in Commando from Bayousome.  Today I made a batch with Redwood & Cedar from Bert's.  Both of these scents work great with beer soap, but I'd love some other suggestions.


----------



## DottieF. (Feb 11, 2011)

BrambleBerry has several new beer scents. (They might be in the limited edition section.) You can check out the reviews at The Scent Review Board.

Dottie


----------



## agriffin (Feb 11, 2011)

Bay rum!


----------



## ilove2soap (Feb 11, 2011)

The men in my life really enjoy beer soap too!  Some of their favorite scents so far have been from WSP.  They liked the essential oil blend formulations of both Shampure and Rainforest (Rainforest really smells more like a pine forest, imo).  MY favorite was Camden Grey's Clairol Herbal Essence fo dupe. I use it as a shampoo bar because it smells so nice.  Least favorite so far was WSP Bay Rum fragrance oil.


----------



## cwarren (Feb 11, 2011)

black canyon - peak    my fav mens


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 12, 2011)

cwarren said:
			
		

> black canyon - peak    my fav mens



Man, of all the samples I ordered from Peak in those last two sales, this wasn't one of them.  Darn.  I'll keep this in mind for next time though.



			
				agriffin said:
			
		

> Bay rum!



Do you mind me asking where you get yours?  I have 1 oz from Bert's that I haven't soaped yet, but I'd love to know which is your favorite.

Thanks for all the suggestions!  I've got some more beer boiling down now, so I'll be making another batch tomorrow or the next day.  I'll have to use a FO that I have on hand or maybe, I'll do an EO blend.  I've got Lime, Sage, Patch, Litsea, Lemon, Lavender and Anise.  Hmmm, what to do?


----------



## NancyRogers (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay, I've decided to try a 2 lb batch with .75 PPO EO blend.  I'm going to use this blend:

2 parts Lime
2 parts Sage
1 part Patchouli
1 part Litsea
1 part Rosemary (forgot I had this one)
1 part Anise

EO experts, do you see any problems with this plan?


----------



## nattynoo (Feb 12, 2011)

Wow Nancy, thats gonna smell devine.
I wish I could smell the screen.


----------



## agriffin (Feb 12, 2011)

Southern garden scents


----------



## ilove2soap (Feb 12, 2011)

Hmmmm  Maybe I should try Southern Garden's Bay Rum.  I wasn't thrilled about WSP version either out of the bottle or in the soap.  After the soap cured for a month everyone said it smelled like root beer and when I offered it up, there were very few takers.


----------



## miaow (Feb 14, 2011)

I actually enjoy wsp's bay rum..and just shaved with some I made several months ago, still spicy and manly *.*
To contribute: I like to leave my beer soap unscented, but sometimes I'll do a Blue Moon w/orange eo with litsea to anchor or a good hefeweizen w/lemon eo(also w/litsea) because my great grandmother used to wash her hair with beer and lemons..


----------

